# 180W Accessory Socket in Peugeot Boxer Cab.



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

180W Accessory Socket in Peugeot Boxer Cab.

As per usual the socket does not work. This has been advised as likely to be a 'Missing' or 'blown' fuse. Sadly the fuse is not in the place any wiring diagrams say it should be...DOH!

However we have tracked it down to a blown 7.5 fuse. (In the opposite side fuse box to what it should be-of course!)

My query is......
Is a 7.5 fuse suitable for the 180w accessory socket? or should it be higher and hence that is why it is blown.

Thank in anticipation of any advice.

cobaltkoala


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

7.5 Amps X 12 volts = 90W. Are you sure the socket is rated at 180W? If so, then you'll need a 15Amp fuse.

Gerald


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*180W Yes!*

It has 180W written on it, on the black cap you pull off to plug in the accessory etc.
I asked because being 7.5 might be the reason. I now seem to think the circuits are reverse and the cigarette lighter socket uses the 180w accessory fuse and the 180w accessory socket uses the cigarette lighter fuse.
The handbook also calls it a 180w accessory socket so we can only assume it to be so.

cobaltkoala


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi

Are you sure that the 7.5amp fuse is not a switching wire for a relay that feed the 180w circuit?

John


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Talking to a fuse?*

Would it tell me if I asked? LOL

RH Fuse box has a Accessory Socket Fuse which is 15 (Not Blown)
LH Fuse box has a cigarette lighter fuse which is/was (blown) 7.5

180w Accessory Socket does not work
Cigarette lighter socket does work
hence my feeling they are using each others fuse.

If this is the case then it would seem a 15 fuse should be in the cigarette lighter which is really the 180w accossory socket and a 7.5 in the 180w accessory socket which is really the cigarette lighter.

No I'm more confused than when I started


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry pushed the submit, instead of preview button.

To be sure, I would first do a continuity check from the fuse outlet to the socket to confirm that the feed does not go via a relay, and if there is no relay in the circuit then fit an uprated fuse.

I have come across this problem with fuses before. It would appear that when the conversion is undertaken, and additional components are added the fuses are not uprated.

Had this problem with a Boxer that had additional brake lights fitted during conversion, but the fuse was not uprated and the fuse kept blowing after a few applications of the brake. The problem in my experience always seems to be with the underdash fuse box on the nearside of the vehicle.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

This socket on my Peugot Boxer is only live when the ignition is on.

Just a thought.



David


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

This socket on my Peugot Boxer is only live when the ignition is on.

Just a thought.



David 

 Got confused!

How do I delete this one?


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Will Use the Information Soon.*

Thank you for all the advice so quickly. We will check the p[oints you have raised as soon as we get a chance to get to the van again.

Once again thank you for the very prompt advices.

cobaltkoala


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Living or Dead!*

Hi david, I did check that too, but feel that the fuse being blown points to a rating problem as I have not actually plugged anything into it that has worked at all.

cobaltkoala


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: Talking to a fuse?*



cobaltkoala said:


> If this is the case then it would seem a 15 fuse should be in the cigarette lighter which is really the 180w accossory socket and a 7.5 in the 180w accessory socket which is really the cigarette lighter.


Hmm, is there a difference between the sockets other than the bits you push in them? If not couldn't you just designate the one with the high rated fuse to be the accessory socket; obviously if one is ignition controlled and one is not this won't be possible.


----------



## 100003 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: 180W Yes!*



cobaltkoala said:


> It has 180W written on it, on the black cap you pull off to plug in the accessory etc.
> I asked because being 7.5 might be the reason. I now seem to think the circuits are reverse and the cigarette lighter socket uses the 180w accessory fuse and the 180w accessory socket uses the cigarette lighter fuse.
> The handbook also calls it a 180w accessory socket so we can only assume it to be so.
> 
> cobaltkoala


Thanks cobaltkoala

I had a problem where my 180W accessory socket did not work on my 2.8 Fiat. Checked the fuse and it was OK. So I thought I would wait for next service to get it fixed.

In view of your post I have just checked and found that the 15A fuse for the cigarette lighter had blown.

Obviously the wiring for the accessory socket and cigarette lighter are reversed for the Fiat as well. Either that or the user manual is incorrect.

Any way, thanks for your post which has solved my problem, even if there is still confusion on yours.

Keith


----------

